# Lowrance HDS9 brightness issue



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

My navionics satellite overlay is difficult to see in the day time? The unit looks great with anything else on screen. Would the FMT improve the daytime visibility?


----------



## Nat2ten (Mar 8, 2016)

I had the same problem with my hds, bought fmt and it was much better. That being said I just switched to simrad nss, much better screen than my hds.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

FMT just released within the last couple of weeks a SFL update with tons of new super Hi res images that allow you to zoom to about 100' with clarity. Most of your area is covered by these new images including most of the keys, Lakes Passage, Marquesas, Tortugas, 10000 islands, Whitewater bay, ECape area, biscayne bay, Captiva, and the intracoastal on the east coast. All are very easy to see in the sun. Make sure your screen brightness is set to full. You may have it not set to full 100%. It has all of the new Everglades rules, markers and polling areas as well. If you get that you won't have any issues seeing what you want to see. See some of the screen shots on the Florida Marine Tracks facebook page.


----------

